# Any Feedback on Sue Weber Goldens/PA?



## Spoonerpaws (Nov 12, 2006)

Any feedback on this breeder??

Heard anything?


You can private message me if you want


Thanks


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I took a preliminary look, but I'm no expert as I said - I saw pros and cons but I think you could probably find a lot better. They seem to have a lot of dogs and a lot of litters but I did see a lot of dogs with all four clearances. I wanted to bump this up so the more knowledgable people could comment...?


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

4 litters of puppies (24 total) in one week! Wow! 

Ask about eye clearances because most dogs seem to be outdated. They should be tested every year. 

Maybe more experienced members can give better input but that is what I noticed.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Too many breeding dogs for my liking, lots of puppies at once, dogs live in outdoor kennels, they don't compete with their dogs in any way. Their Hillock Weber's Talisman has produced several dysplastic puppies and they continue to breed him and his offspring. ????


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with what has been said - they are definitely not the worst, but I think you could find much better!


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

Find a better breeder.


----------



## jntag (Feb 9, 2012)

*feedback webers goldens*

I am by no means an expert, but have had several goldens, with the most recent from Webers before their relocation. Excellent experience with Susan. My golden is now 4yrs old and never a health problem. Beautiful, very healthy and active, excellent disposition, & extremely agile and easily trained. So this is my limited but positive feedback. I have known other friends with goldens with so many problems, from different breeders, and I would use Webers again.


----------



## barbdavit (Nov 26, 2010)

We bought our female golden Lady from Susan, with the intention of having a nice family dog. Lady is perpetually happy with a lovely calm disposition. We receive many compliments on her appearance. At 1-1/2 years of age she is starting to do well in obedience activities. So far her health is excellent. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## goldie15 (Nov 1, 2012)

:wave: Weber's Golden Retrievers has a indoor kennel that is heated and air conditioned. Susan showed in conformation for six years. She has been breeding quality show lines for over 27 years. She gets OFA hips, hearts, and elbows, PennHip and CERFs on eyes. Only quality goldens are bred. 
Susan Weber has been active in the love of AKC pure bred golden retrievers and has the improvement of their temperment, health, and conformation as her highest priority! It would be hard to find a better breeder.


----------



## goldie15 (Nov 1, 2012)

Your information is incorrect.

Talisman died in 2008. Weber's kennel is a heated and air conditioned building
Susan showed for 6 years in conformation, quit for family reasons.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

and over a year later from the original post and much appears to be the same...several litters at the same time using the same stud. Not sure what thought goes into matching the dam with a compatible sire. Doing the bare minimum clearances, no competition and charging a grand per pup sounds pretty profitable.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Goldie15 is the so called breeder of that place. I'm not able to view the website right now, but by the sounds of it...I'd say NO to that breeder. Sorry, but things like this make my blood boil...especially just breeding for the sheer joy of making money. Arrgghhh!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I have to ask because the curiosity is killing me. Goldie15 are you Susan Weber?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

goldie15 said:


> :wave: Weber's Golden Retrievers has a indoor kennel that is heated and air conditioned. Susan showed in conformation for six years. She has been breeding quality show lines for over 27 years. She gets OFA hips, hearts, and elbows, PennHip and CERFs on eyes. Only quality goldens are bred.
> Susan Weber has been active in the love of AKC pure bred golden retrievers and has the improvement of their temperment, health, and conformation as her highest priority! *It would be hard to find a better breeder*.


Seriously? For a couple hundred dollars more, one can purchase a pup from a breeder with champion dogs who have been evaluated and assessed by an independent eye. I find it hard to believe that the stud owned by the breeder happens to be the perfect match for a majority of the litters produced.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Always wonder how real happy customers come accross these forum threads...

Cause, you know, I google my breeder's name on a regular basis, become a member of a forum I've never been a part of, write a personal testimonial defending said breeder, all for no personal gain except that I once got a dog there who is a good and healthy pet.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

And I wonder, why they resurrect these old threads which do nothing to help their case and more often than not hurt them more than help. Prior to the "resurrection" there were only a handful of posts and the search was buried in google.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

*"Temperament, Health, and Conformation have been our highest priority"*

Also, just need to add if a breeder is listing conformation as one of their highest priorties, they should be actively working on it by using independent evaluations such as AKC shows, UKC shows or the GRCA CCA program. 

It is really a sad thing to see a breeder tout conformation and 6 years of showing experience and not be able to properly stack a dog.:doh: I did not see a single dog at home photo where I could even truly see the dogs. These are the photos she has chosen to represent her dogs. What a saw was posting, hindend out too far behind, too far under, and legs not even with each other. These are all indications to me of structural issues. Well structured dogs are comfortable standing four square or very nearly square naturally.

Based on the poor quality of the photos, I see poor quality dogs. Could they be better than they look in these photos? Maybe and some sort of conformation achievement (CCA, UKC CH, AM CH) would lend credence to conformation being the breeders priority.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but multiple large buildings with dozens of caged dogs is a turnoff for me. Not much quality of life for these dogs unless they have a large staff to tend to them. Perhaps I'm just naive. Maybe this is the norm, but I prefer the smaller breeders.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

The first turn off is the $300 nonrefundable deposit and the lack of a contract on the website. Sorry anyone who asks for that I want to see the contract before I see any puppy pictures. I understand family problems could cause someone to stop competing and still have quality pups.


----------



## hbjhbj13 (Dec 16, 2014)

My family has purchased a total of 5 Goldens from Susan Weber. Ages range from 1-5. They all (both male and females) have wonderful temperaments. All were very easily trained. The only health problem we have had with any of them was one of the females developed hypothyroidism at age 2. I have recommended Susan to many ppl whom have been interested in the breed after meeting our dogs.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Just looked at this breeders website...

Holy Puppy Mill.

Who would walk into this place and not realize this? It looks like a puppy manufacturing plant. 



















I think they need more whelping boxes. :doh: Also: 



> RETIRED FEMALES ARE SOLD AS PETS AFTER BEING SPAYED. Usually at age 6-7 years. They are half the price of a puppy! $550. PLACE YOUR RESERVATIONS with a $275 deposit


Those poor dogs. Even the pictures of their "sires" and "dams" look depressing as they all have their tails tucked underneath or are forced into a terrible stacking position.

Sorry for the bad review but seeing these kennels breaks my heart for the dogs (especially females). Puppies get no experience being in the home during this critical part of their life, either.


----------



## barbdavit (Nov 26, 2010)

*an update on how our dogs from Webers Goldens are doing*

Hi,

Here is an update.

Lady, who we purchased from Susan, now has her AKC Companion Dog title and her AKC Beginner Rally title. Lady placed first in two legs and second in one leg of Companion dog, first in two legs and second in one leg of Rally Novice. This was against all the other dogs in her respective competitions!

Lady is now 4 years old, and very healthy. My husband adores Lady (she is mostly his girl) and takes her everywhere with him. He is training her for the AKC Open title.

We would buy from Susan again. Also, all of Lady's OFA and CERF clearances are good. Thus, the young girl puppy that we purchased from Susan 4 years ago is a calm, happy, and obedient girl with lots of potential in the ring. In fact, one can see that she loves performing in the ring!


----------



## Deleted (Sep 24, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

barbdavit said:


> We bought our female golden Lady from Susan, with the intention of having a nice family dog. Lady is perpetually happy with a lovely calm disposition. We receive many compliments on her appearance. At 1-1/2 years of age she is starting to do well in obedience activities. So far her health is excellent. I hope this is helpful.


Only 2 posts on this website since you joined in 2010??? And they both are on this post, regarding this breeder....! REALLY!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

jntag said:


> *feedback webers goldens*
> 
> I am by no means an expert, but have had several goldens, with the most recent from Webers before their relocation. Excellent experience with Susan. My golden is now 4yrs old and never a health problem. Beautiful, very healthy and active, excellent disposition, & extremely agile and easily trained. So this is my limited but positive feedback. I have known other friends with goldens with so many problems, from different breeders, and I would use Webers again.


Only one post on this website since you joined in 2012 ??? And that post is for this breeder, posted now? I'm not buying it...!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Perusing the site today (because it came up under 'new' and gosh- these well-meaning people do tend to cause the opposite effect, since it brings it back up and then the site gets checked out again!) and I wonder a few things: what does this even mean? "*Litters that are bred by other breeders will have an extra $100 a puppy to cover stud fee. "*


----------

